# What Are Your Thought On This Vostok?



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Listing number: 120589544253

The seller says it's an Amphibia and you can see "200M" marked on the caseback - can't read russian but should be WR.

BUT... it's not an auto, it's a wind up - the seller says it himself and you can see that also from the movement photo.

So which is it? Amphibia or Komandirskie?

(sent him an email asking these questions, let's see what he says)


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Listing number: 120589544253
> 
> The seller says it's an Amphibia and you can see "200M" marked on the caseback - can't read russian but should be WR.
> 
> ...


I know nothing about these watches, however, be on guard for frankenwatches? NOS parts + other bits cobbled together to make a single watch.

I notice this one has no serial number on the case but other Amphibia's do - significant?

(I've also seen chat on here about 'eBay specials' such as Seikos etc - think they are referring to 'chop shop' watches too)

:cheers:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Manual wind is ok on an older Amphibia & the watch does have an Amphibia crown.

Possibly a Franken, the case doesn't look right for an older watch.

Note that the seller has dozens of fakes & Frankens amongst his listings.

Cheers


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Retronaut said:


> I know nothing about these watches, however, be on guard for frankenwatches? NOS parts + other bits cobbled together to make a single watch.
> 
> I notice this one has no serial number on the case but other Amphibia's do - significant?
> 
> ...


I was thinking something like that myself, thanks Retro. I don't know about the serial number though, I see a lot of them without one... (I think russian numbers are like ours, right?)

I like the dial though, can't get more sovietic than that


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

dapper said:


> Manual wind is ok on an older Amphibia & the watch does have an Amphibia crown.
> 
> Possibly a Franken, the case doesn't look right for an older watch.
> 
> ...


Ups, missed your post! Wind up amphibias are those older ones with cushion cases, right?

And yeah, those german aviators are cute


----------



## bio (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks like a franken to me too. The bezel seems to be that of a Komandirskie.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

No word from the seller  ...which answers my question!


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

For the price he wants for it.... and if you like the design... Does it "really" matter whether its a Franken/Amphibia/Komandirski ???


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

HappyLad said:


> For the price he wants for it.... and if you like the design... Does it "really" matter whether its a Franken/Amphibia/Komandirski ???


Yes it does 

I've been after a similar dial and this comes close but still isn't what I was looking for... I'm talking about one with the bezel like the one in the photo and a dial similar to the on listed but black dialed. I wouldn't mind the one on the photo but the guy is asking US$100 for it or something like that!!










I will probably end up getting a brand new Amphibia from you know who and keeping my eye out for a second, more thematic Vostok...


----------



## watch_newbie (Aug 22, 2008)

Kutusov said:


> I will probably end up getting a brand new Amphibia from you know who and keeping my eye out for a second, more thematic Vostok...


where do you buy your amphibia from? I'm starting to like this watch more and more

(if you can't say it here please send me a pm) - thank you!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

watch_newbie said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > I will probably end up getting a brand new Amphibia from you know who and keeping my eye out for a second, more thematic Vostok...
> ...


PM sent


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

Watch is an Amphibia case (and back) with Komandirskie hands and movement (2414) - it's a bit of a mix but it's all Vostock. i haven't seen the white Rodina dial before.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Almost forgot to post this. The seller emailed me today saying he got it from a watchmaker and that it's an Amphibia 200m just like it says in the case. He has no more info on that.

Well, posted this just to be fair with the guy, he did answer me afterall..


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok, ok... so I'm a weak guy... couldn't resist it!! It's an incoming, love that Rodina dial and am hopping now I can pick up all those girls from the communist party and greenpeace and the lot 

BUT!!!... weak as I am, ordered another one... :blush2:



















Going to need straps for these two, those black ones seems carp...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

:blush2: :blush2: :blush2: couldn't resist on this one too...


----------



## watch_newbie (Aug 22, 2008)

Kutusov said:


> :blush2: :blush2: :blush2: couldn't resist on this one too...


well, take care because it's becoming addictive! :tongue2:

enjoy your new watches :yahoo:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

watch_newbie said:


> well, take care because it's becoming addictive! :tongue2:
> 
> enjoy your new watches :yahoo:


Thanks watch_newbie!

Already addicted or so it would seems... 2 or 3 weeks warding off the Rodina and then... tottal collapse and not one but three watches ordered...

Doesn't matter, they were all very cheap and I already had my eye out for a perpetual calendar watch like the Raketa...


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Nice haul you've got incoming :thumbsup:

This Poljot is wonderful B)



Kutusov said:


>


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

dapper said:


> This Poljot is wonderful B)


I think so too and I've never seen one with this dial. I know the ones with the minute markers around the dial but this brown dialed and blue it's the first I've seen.

Has something of an Omega Dynamic in it but it's even more "space-age-retro" than that.

I was looking for new straps for the 3 of them, already decided on the Rodina (well, I'm between 2 anyway) but I guess I'll wait until the other two arrive. The seller photos aren't all that good and I guess you can only get a feel on those those coloured dials in the flesh.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

:bag:


----------



## watch_newbie (Aug 22, 2008)

Kutusov said:


> :bag:


is that another purchase? :rockon:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

watch_newbie said:


> is that another purchase? :rockon:


Ermm.. :blush2: Yes it is! Love hooded lugs, could let this one go...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

That's it, my last one this year!!! (yeah, right...)










I think it's going to cost me more getting decent straps for them that the whole haul...


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> That's it, my last one this year!!! (yeah, right...)


Like this one,And very seventies too !.

Way to go !


----------

